# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Nombres en rojo

## bestiakenedy

Es una pregunta tonta pero me gustaria saber el porque.
Porque algunos nombres de miembros salen en negrita y color rojo?

----------


## Magnano

son los de los que has visitado su perfil o alguna vez has clicado su nombre, el explorador que utilizas te lo recuerda de esta manera

----------


## Ming

Aunque no te los recuerda todos... que yo sepa...
Cuantos usuarios recuerda?

----------


## Magnano

ni idea, a mi me reinicia cada vez que cierro el explorer

----------


## bestiakenedy

muchas gracias
ya me estaba mosqueando un poquito xD

----------

